# Javea rental agents



## Javea1905 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone recommend a good rental agent in the Javea area. For long term and short term (summer) lets. I would like to rent my house here and need a good agent that looks after check in/check out, cleaning, linen, maintenance. And I suppose above all, a company that uses good sites and contacts to ensure maximum occupancy.

Anyone use any company that has proven to be good at this type of thing?

Thank you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the market leading website of "homeaway". You would then need to find someone who could offer the services of keyholding, meet & greet, changeovers, pool maintenance etc.

There might be agents that do all this in Javea but they might be more expensive.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Contact [email protected], he is a great agent who works for a real estate agency which operates in that area!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

emmamayb said:


> Contact [email protected], he is a great agent who works for a real estate agency which operates in that area!


As an estate agent, does he also offer all the other services - marketing, key holding, meet&greet, changeovers (cleaning etc.)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emmamayb said:


> Contact [email protected], he is a great agent who works for a real estate agency which operates in that area!



that agent doesn't seem to have much presence in Jávea at all - on the search there were no short term properties listed in Jávea, so I'd be surprised if they offered anything other than marketing 


snikpoh said:


> As an estate agent, does he also offer all the other services - marketing, key holding, meet&greet, changeovers (cleaning etc.)?


this one is Jávea based, has a good reputation, is registered with the tourist board, as are all the properties

and offers all the above

Solimar Villas - Holiday rentals villas and apartments in Javea, Denia & Moraira


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Alright it was just a suggestion


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emmamayb said:


> Alright it was just a suggestion


& perhaps a good suggestion for the CDS or CB south!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

For my general education, what's the difference between "Estate Agency" and "Real Estate Agency" - I'm guessing it's not that one is real and the other fictional!

Has this Americanism crept into English now or is that really what people call it in Spain? If it's an Americanism, isn't "Real Estate Broker" more correct?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> For my general education, what's the difference between "Estate Agency" and "Real Estate Agency" - I'm guessing it's not that one is real and the other fictional!
> 
> Has this Americanism crept into English now or is that really what people call it in Spain? If it's an Americanism, isn't "Real Estate Broker" more correct?


I'm sure it's an Americanism

not one of my favourites, either


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> For my general education, what's the difference between "Estate Agency" and "Real Estate Agency" - I'm guessing it's not that one is real and the other fictional!
> 
> Has this Americanism crept into English now or is that really what people call it in Spain? If it's an Americanism, isn't "Real Estate Broker" more correct?


As a Canadianism, estate agency is someone dealing with someone's estate, as in death of that person, or bankruptcy (whatever), which includes all assets that person has, which may include property. But a real estate agency is a company who deals solely in the sale or purchase of a property (real estate). The real estate agent or real estate broker is a person who works for the real estate agency.

How does this differ here in Spain....? Well, I guess it's the UK you're talking about, since these are English terms. So how would you use these terms in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> As a Canadianism, estate agency is someone dealing with someone's estate, as in death of that person, or bankruptcy (whatever), which includes all assets that person has, which may include property. But a real estate agency is a company who deals solely in the sale or purchase of a property (real estate). The real estate agent or real estate broker is a person who works for the real estate agency.
> 
> How does this differ here in Spain....? Well, I guess it's the UK you're talking about, since these are English terms. So how would you use these terms in the UK?


Estate Agents sell (or rent) property in the UK. _Real _Estate Agents don't exist there afaik

Around here we tend to say Property agent, or Rental agent


----------



## Javea1905 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Thanks, contacted Michael*



snikpoh said:


> As an estate agent, does he also offer all the other services - marketing, key holding, meet&greet, changeovers (cleaning etc.)?


Thanks, I contacted Michael but unfortunately I am a little outside of his area. That's a shame. Thanks anyway, appreciate it.


----------



## Javea1905 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Thanks*



snikpoh said:


> I use the market leading website of "homeaway". You would then need to find someone who could offer the services of keyholding, meet & greet, changeovers, pool maintenance etc.
> 
> There might be agents that do all this in Javea but they might be more expensive.


I had thought of doing an owner-direct type thing but then I realised the hassle involved with coordinating such a business. I think for my piece of mind I will just have one agent market and arrange everything for me. Probably adds up to costing more.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for explaining that, Xabiachica.


----------

